# TUNA correction



## motivator (Oct 5, 2007)

Took 3 friends fishing this past weekend.Just got motor rebuilt and had to spend time with the mechanic doing downloads.After late start on thursday and cancelling overnighter to come home so someone could let their better half know they were alive we did not leave the dock till after 1:00 on both days.No time for snapper but did good on the tuna.We threw back more than we kept and with the bite winding down on friday the fish gods smiled on us.After losing sevral good fish to stupid mistakes we got to watch the big fish of the day and some smaller friends explode on our bait.It was exiting to watch.Two guys on the boat had never seen this kind of activity and one of them got to reel in the fish.When the tunagotto theboat I finally got to use my new Harpoon.It is definitely a deal closer.Duck hunted on Saturday with no luck.Date on pictures are incorrect.


----------



## fishprintingfool (Sep 30, 2007)

JACKPOT!



Where abouts were you (generally speaking)?



Thanks for posting!



Mike


----------



## offshore64 (Sep 30, 2007)

great report and nice fish!


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

that is a beaut!!!!

Dang, I want a tuna. THIS YEAR >>))))))> what a meal:hungry


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fishprintingfool (10/5/2007)*JACKPOT!
> 
> Where abouts were you (generally speaking)?


TO THE WEST!!

hell ya dexter, unleashing the POON on them!! that's my favorite


----------



## motivator (Oct 5, 2007)

I moved the boat to Venice.HopefullyI will be there for the duration.Not planning on fishing anywhere else if I can prevent it.


----------



## fishprintingfool (Sep 30, 2007)

> *motivator (10/5/2007)*I moved the boat to Venice.HopefullyI will be there for the duration.Not planning on fishing anywhere else if I can prevent it.




Sweet! Congrats again!



Mike


----------



## fishnfrank (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh boy:hungry Tuna on the grill. Good job.


----------

